# What if America trans forms to ...



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

North Korea, an Islamic state or a workers oaradice. What will you do when the left comes for you?

?Worst Year Yet?: The Top 50 Countries Where It?s Hardest to Be a Christian | Gleanings | ChristianityToday.com


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

What will you do when they come for you , who will be there to help you when you cry out. The Jews ask those questions. When the world stood by and watched.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Only from my cold dead hands......


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

First they came for the Socialists, and I did not speak out–
Because I was not a Socialist.

Then they came for the Trade Unionists, and I did not speak out–
Because I was not a Trade Unionist.

Then they came for the Jews, and I did not speak out–
Because I was not a Jew.

Then they came for me–and there was no one left to speak for me. Martin Niemöller


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

We're doomed to repeat the past no matter what. That's what it is to be alive. It's pretty dense kids who haven't figured that out by the time they're ten.... Most kids can't afford to go to Harvard and be misinformed.
Kurt Vonnegut Jr.,


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

The problem we all face, is most people dont think it is possible..


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

^ I would go a step further though, and say most people KNOW IT IS possible, and they pretend to think it's not possible to avoid taking action. Many people avoid reality in order to get out of doing necessary things, and it's made worse in our society by A; previous generations being easy on their young, because the harsh realities of life were still fresh in their minds, and B; younger generations taking advantage of the work others have done and just coasting on the momentum.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

The world has never been so backwards. The original concept of the US and the constitutional rights were as close today​ a free and natural person as any ever in history. 

Watch Ken O'Keefe speak and see what he thinks. The truth is somewhere in the middle I'm sure. 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

AND...We are allowing the leftist/progressive anti-Freedom libtards erase the past...(See Confederate Flag/Statue removal et. al.)



Camel923 said:


> We're doomed to repeat the past no matter what. That's what it is to be alive. It's pretty dense kids who haven't figured that out by the time they're ten.... Most kids can't afford to go to Harvard and be misinformed.
> Kurt Vonnegut Jr.,


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

What could possibly cause a civil war in the USA. Millennials arent motivated to get out of the basement, let alone go fight with weapons.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

"Some day you may find me laying in a ditch but, I'll be surrounded by a pile of brass."


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Got news for everyone, America will transform into South America before any of the others. It's already happened in CA. and is in the process in many cities around the US as we speak.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

It only took 3 percent of America to fix things years ago. America isnt hungry anymore.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

The loss of freedom, privacy, rights, and control of of those in Washington has not yet rose to the level of Civil War.................yet.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Yikes, I just got up and I found this segment and the additions. It was quite a jolt for the early morning.

I focused my memories over one kid who became my best friend (on and off) in grade school. I didn't know it at the time, but he and I went to the same college. We did happen to cross once when we had classes at The Humanities Building. I did not feel any rush or angst, after all, I knew him since second grade.

In delving into the computer I found out that "my best friend in the second grade" had died two years ago.

I considered my little piece of the past when I found this entry. For me, the 'world' is a gaggle of friends and those in the past. How do you make peace with the past when you cannot change one darn thing...


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

the issue we (liberty loving conservatives) will be that there are no state lines or uniforms... the enemy is your own kin and neighbor..there weapon is the ballot box and cheating and lying

Who do we fight... imagine a civil war with no lines or uniforms or ability to recognize the traitors


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

We'll have to use code....

"Halt, who goes there...friend or foe?
Friend
Okay, tell me why we loved Obama.
If they proceed to tell you...take them prisoner.
If they can't, let 'em in...

I dunno. Sure gonna be tough to tell when it happens.


----------



## dan.05 (Jun 20, 2021)

Robie said:


> We'll have to use code....
> 
> "Halt, who goes there...friend or foe?
> Friend
> ...


You want us in a dress too?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

dan.05 said:


> You want us in a dress too?


Do you have the legs for it????


----------



## dan.05 (Jun 20, 2021)

Of course


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

If you show up in a dress, no password required...dead giveaway.
You become a prisoner.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Robie said:


> If you show up in a dress, no password required...dead giveaway.
> You become a prisoner.


Depending on how well he wears the dress, I'll bet you have plans already.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Well, a nice chiffon spaghetti strap with black pumps does peak my interest....


----------



## ItsJustMe (Dec 12, 2020)

I know a few teenagers who wouldn't survive the first few days of basic training. They also wouldn't survive 24 hours in the gulag. The good news is that I also know a few teens who would do us all proud.


----------

